# Indoor Tourneys



## CanadianRecurve (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought I'd start a thread for info on indoor tourneys for the season. I am located in Ontario and I know to check out the OAA for some info but I feel that all tourneys around are not listed there. Let me know if I am wrong. I am a beginner and hope to start competing soon.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

This is true. For example, I found out last week, on Friday, that there was an indoor 3D shoot happening on Sunday in Gatineau, QC, 15 mins from my house. Plans had already been made that couldn't be changed, but had I known in advance, I could have attended...argh..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

If clubs send their shoot dates in, they will be on the OAA website, if they don't it won't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

With respect to the shoot in Gatineau, QC, that wouldn't be listed on the OAA as it is in another province.

I know if clubs have an active website, they will list their tournament dates there. Also, if they are registered with Archery Canada, their website will list it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

check archers de vallee for quebec Chelsea quebec local tourneys near Ottawa.. lots on list and some are pro 3d series some great shoots and local


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

http://legacy.oaa-archery.on.ca/index2.php?option=com_tournaments&task=&action=print

This is a pretty extensive list... There may be some missing, but that list alone blocks my calendar until March.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OP is in Niagara area, probably not intrerested in Ottawa area/ Quebec indoor shoots.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you made it out to any tournaments yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bigjono said:


> Have you made it out to any tournaments yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I doubt it... he had a first-timer's lesson booked at my range a month ago and no-showed on us.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Z3R0 said:


> I doubt it... he had a first-timer's lesson booked at my range a month ago and no-showed on us.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all. I am looking to go to my 1st tournament. I live in Oshawa. I am looking at the OAA site event list and some are at Easthill, but that is all it says. Is this Easthill on hwy 35/115?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hello all. I am looking to go to my 1st tournament. I live in Oshawa. I am looking at the OAA site event list and some are at Easthill, but that is all it says. Is this Easthill on hwy 35/115?


yep drive up towards peterbourgh its on you right


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Z3R0 said:


> I doubt it... he had a first-timer's lesson booked at my range a month ago and no-showed on us.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3287401&p=1082815554#post1082815554

That's sad he stiffed you. 

Yet wanting to attend tournaments... hmm... must be making amazing progress self teaching.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

There is a tournament on March 5 at Easthill. How far in advance should I register?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

That would be the National regionals, doubt they will fill up but you should give them notice you plan to attend


----------

